# Tour of my shop...



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

Took the opportunity to get some fresh pics and video after spending the day cleaning my shop. We built the shop 25 years ago. It's 30x40 with 10' ceilings. It was intended to be 100% automotive back then but has gone thru a few alliterations over the years. I started woodworking in 2000 and the shop has slowly morphed into what it is now. I began the machining journey a few months ago. That was cause for some rearranging. Even though it's still mostly woodworking I thought I'd share it here.






There are a ton more pics on my Flickr page at this link...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/93396776@N06/albums/72157662704888056





I'll begin inside with my fledgling machining area. I just got the G0752. It's just sitting on the bench. Still needs mounting/leveling but I think I'm going to like it!





















More metalworking over in the automotive area...









And the woodworking area...

































Thanks for looking! Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice Shop! I wish I had that kind of space.


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 5, 2018)

With all that organization , how do you find anything?
Dave


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> Nice Shop! I wish I had that kind of space.



Thanks! It is very nice to have space even though there is no such thing as enough.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

ELHEAD said:


> With all that organization , how do you find anything?
> Dave



lol... there are still times that I can't find a screwdriver.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 5, 2018)

What a terrific shop!   Question:  Is the mini-lathe in much use, or is it historical?   Seems like your G0752 would handle everything?


----------



## kvt (Aug 5, 2018)

That looks nice,   I can only wish for that much space, currently half of a single car garage.  
How much noise does that dust collection system make.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> What a terrific shop!   Question:  Is the mini-lathe in much use, or is it historical?   Seems like your G0752 would handle everything?



Thanks! The answer to your question is yet to be determined. I just got the G0752 a few days ago. Still in the process of cleaning, checking and getting it set up. I imagine I'll hold onto the mini one way or the other. I did have it in my gun room in the house. I use it for spinning my case trimmers. I'm contemplating moving it back in there but we'll see.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

kvt said:


> That looks nice,   I can only wish for that much space, currently half of a single car garage.
> How much noise does that dust collection system make.



Thanks! I built several of these cyclones in different configurations and with different blowers as part of a build it yourself kit that was being marketed years ago so I've done a ton of experimentation. It's certainly not quiet.  84db @ 6'. I sacrificed some noise level for added performance. It has a 17" straight blade impeller that is very efficient but not as quiet as the less efficient reverse curved impellers.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 5, 2018)

Love the wood workbench!


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 5, 2018)

Damn! You have to much free space. I'm in a 2 car garage and it getting very close to completely full, I have more machines than you in far less space... lol


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Love the wood workbench!



Thanks Bob! It took my projects up a notch. Many advantages to be big, flat and level surface to build on.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> Damn! You have to much free space. I'm in a 2 car garage and it getting very close to completely full, I have more machines than you in far less space... lol



I like some elbow room.


----------



## Techee (Aug 5, 2018)

Great shop.  Nice to have all that room!


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

Techee said:


> Great shop.  Nice to have all that room!



Thanks!


----------



## tjb (Aug 5, 2018)

Beautiful!  The only change I think you need to make is to hold a yard sale for the dust pan/whisk broom hanging behind your mill.  As clean as that shop is, I doubt if you'll ever need it and it's taking up precious wall space.

I'd love to chat more, but suddenly I feel compelled to get the leaf blower and clean the floor in my shop.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## TerryH (Aug 5, 2018)

tjb said:


> Beautiful!  The only change I think you need to make is to hold a yard sale for the dust pan/whisk broom hanging behind your mill.  As clean as that shop is, I doubt if you'll ever need it and it's taking up precious wall space.
> 
> I'd love to chat more, but suddenly I feel compelled to get the leaf blower and clean the floor in my shop.
> 
> ...



Hahaha. That's how I clean. I open all the doors and fire up the back pack blower.


----------



## tjb (Aug 5, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Hahaha. That's how I clean. I open all the doors and fire up the back pack blower.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Firestopper (Aug 6, 2018)

Great work space and well organized. Well done.

Paco


----------



## TerryH (Aug 6, 2018)

RandyM said:


>



Thanks Randy!


----------



## TerryH (Aug 6, 2018)

firestopper said:


> Great work space and well organized. Well done.
> 
> Paco



Thanks Paco!


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't need a big shop, I'd waste too much time in commuting to all the equipment.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 6, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> I don't need a big shop, I'd waste too much time in commuting to all the equipment.



It's good cardio.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 6, 2018)

Really nice space. Love all the owner built extensions, tables, and hardware. Mike


----------



## TerryH (Aug 7, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> Really nice space. Love all the owner built extensions, tables, and hardware. Mike




Thanks Mike! I'd much rather build what I need than buy it whenever possible. Always something new going around in my head.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 7, 2018)

Terry 

Very nice place, and well organized. 


Nez


----------



## fast freddie (Aug 7, 2018)

Do you ever work on any projects ?


----------



## TerryH (Aug 7, 2018)

Bamban said:


> Terry
> 
> Very nice place, and well organized.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nez!


----------



## TerryH (Aug 7, 2018)

fast freddie said:


> Do you ever work on any projects ?



I do actually. Just came in from working on one in the shop tonight as a matter of fact.


----------



## fixit (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks great as if never used. After seeing this I am ashamed to show my shop & I just cleaned it up from the 4 feet of flood water IRMA left me


----------



## Boswell (Aug 8, 2018)

Very Nice !


----------



## RandyM (Aug 8, 2018)

fast freddie said:


> Do you ever work on any projects ?



Order and neatness do not imply inactivity. One does not need to be in a continual state of mess to be productive.

I too get the same judgment thrust up on me. It really is a state of mind and anyone can do it, they just have to decide to make it so.



fixit said:


> Looks great as if never used. After seeing this I am ashamed to show my shop & I just cleaned it up from the 4 feet of flood water IRMA left me



No need to be ashamed of natural disasters that you cannot control. I really hope you are past it all now and on to better things.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 8, 2018)

fixit said:


> Looks great as if never used. After seeing this I am ashamed to show my shop & I just cleaned it up from the 4 feet of flood water IRMA left me



Oh man. So sorry about the flood. I can't imagine what that would be like.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 8, 2018)

Boswell said:


> Very Nice !



Thanks!


----------



## TerryH (Aug 8, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Order and neatness do not imply inactivity. One does not need to be in a continual state of mess to be productive.
> 
> I too get the same judgment thrust up on me. It really is a state of mind and anyone can do it, they just have to decide to make it so.



This is very accurate. My entire Saturday was _supposed _to be all about the new lathe and getting it mounted and leveled. However, I could not stand the state the shop was in so I spent the entire day moving, organizing and cleaning. Didn't even have lunch and that's saying something! There is almost always a project or projects going on. Most of the time I straighten up at the end of the day but not always. Once the cycle gets interrupted it leads to a giant mess that I ignore until I can't ignore it any more. That was Saturday.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 8, 2018)

TerryH said:


> This is very accurate. My entire Saturday was _supposed _to be all about the new lathe and getting it mounted and leveled. However, I could not stand the state the shop was in so I spent the entire day moving, organizing and cleaning. Didn't even have lunch and that's saying something! There is almost always a project or projects going on. Most of the time I straighten up at the end of the day but not always. Once the cycle gets interrupted it leads to a giant mess that I ignore until I can't ignore it any more. That was Saturday.



Terry,

My standard operating practice is to clean up after every project, unless the project is a large one. And then, I will do a pick up in the middle of it. I hate nothing more than to spend (waste) time looking for things. I also like workbenches I can work on without having things in the way. Keeping a clean work surface just makes playtime some much more enjoyable.

You are also correct, that if you let things go to far the task of cleaning up is huge. Another key to this issue is resist being a hoarder of things, something I think that we all can identify with. And if you are going to keep that item, find a proper home for it. I just have to realize I just can't keep everything.

The next trick particularly in organizing is attacking a huge organization of a shop. The trick is to attack it a little at a time, piece by piece, and to stay at it until completed. I love being in my shop and even the act of organizing is very enjoyable when you know that the finished outcome will be fantastic. Organizing is a thinking mans game. Sometimes certain areas can get reorganize a couple of times until I get it right.

Terry, you have a great shop that you can always be proud of.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 8, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Terry,
> 
> My standard operating practice is to clean up after every project, unless the project is a large one. And then, I will do a pick up in the middle of it. I hate nothing more than to spend (waste) time looking for things. I also like workbenches I can work on without having things in the way. Keeping a clean work surface just makes playtime some much more enjoyable.
> 
> ...



I agree Randy. Some days..ok most days...the only one to blame when it's a mess is me. Hoarding is an issue. Especially with the dumbest of things. I literally threw away boxes from tools I bought years ago. My thought was save the box just in case there is a warranty issue. Of course the result was me storing 10 year old boxes for tools that have one year warranties.


----------



## hman (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes, I'm a hoarder, too.  But with the new shop (and two shops' worth of tools and materials moved into it), I've come to realize that purging is a vital part of organization.  I've lost track of the number of boxes full of various "stuff" that I've taken to Goodwill and/or the dump.  I have no regrets about getting rid of it.  But I just can't get past the thought that many of the items (though often specialized) would be very useful for "somebody."  The trouble is finding that somebody.  I've tried a garage sale, but it was very disappointing.  And the Craigslist ads I've posted haven't had any responses.  Ah, well.  I'll keep purging ... and hoping that some Goodwill customer will be delighted with what they find.

As for cleanup during and after a project, I've got got to give kudos to Randy.  Though my shop is large, the actual work space I currently have for projects is pretty limited.  So if I don't put things away and clean up promptly, I'll lose what little I have.  And as I unpack and use tools and materials, I've been careful about how to store them in a logical way.  I absolutely hate it when I know I have something somewhere, but can't remember where that somewhere is!  

Randy also made several good points in his last paragraph.  As the old saying goes, 
Q: How do you eat an elephant? 
A: One bite at a time.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 8, 2018)

You have a very nice shop there sir. Quite the vacuum system.
Living the dream. You know that right?


----------



## TerryH (Aug 8, 2018)

Janderso said:


> You have a very nice shop there sir. Quite the vacuum system.
> Living the dream. You know that right?



Thanks and yes, I do know.


----------



## external power (Aug 13, 2018)

I too love your shop and wish I had that kind of space. Again very nice indeed


----------



## TerryH (Aug 13, 2018)

external power said:


> I too love your shop and wish I had that kind of space. Again very nice indeed



Thanks EP!


----------

